# Anonymous August- who wrote what?



## velo (Aug 21, 2019)

Megan Pearson's capital idea that was seconded was to have a go at guessing who the authors of August's submissions are.  So let's do it in this thread.  No specific format, post your guesses here.  Do it quickly, however, as there is only 1 judge left to submit scores....  ::drumroll::


----------



## bdcharles (Aug 21, 2019)

Dead and Dreaming: ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord
Joe Hill: epimetheus
Exhibit A: Fatclub
One Dead, One Dreaming: Tim
Moodswings: Megan Pearson
Northern Lights: -xXx-
WAR BRIDE: SueC
Black Wings of Everwaking: undead_av
The Breathless: siegfreid007
But I haven’t seen Dubai: luckyscars
Dead and Dreaming: velo
The Harpist: Periander
Morningstar: BornForBurning


----------



## Tim (Aug 22, 2019)

Wow, bdcharles. You must have a special knack for picking style.

I agree with WAR BRIDE: SueC.

The others I'm not sure about. Some of these guys can change their style at will. (Fatclub for example.)


----------



## epimetheus (Aug 22, 2019)

Wish i'd thought to guess when i was reading through them, now i haven't got time to go back. Based on what i can remember... i haven't got a clue. I can say bdcharles, that you have at least 2 wrong. Good guesses though.


----------



## Fatclub (Aug 22, 2019)

Tim said:


> Wow, bdcharles. You must have a special knack for picking style.
> 
> I agree with WAR BRIDE: SueC.
> 
> The others I'm not sure about. Some of these guys can change their style at will. (Fatclub for example.)




You don't fool _me,_ Timmy boy!
1. Dead and Dreaming - Emma Sohan or Megan Pearson (One or the other makes me Right!)
2. Joe Hill - SueC (of course).
3. Exhibit A - BDCharles (of course).
4. One Dead, One Dreaming - Mish
5. Moodswings - Seigfried007
6. Northern Lights - Ma'am
7. WAR BRIDE - Tim (because of the capitals and the cleverness).
8. Black Wings of Everwaking - BornForBurning (of course). 
9. The Breathless - Epimetheus
10. But I haven't seen Dubai - outoftowner
11. Dead and Dreaming - Velo (because of the anti 'he/she said' stuff).
12. The Harpist - Arachne
13. Morningstar - Fatclub (because of its genius).


----------



## velo (Aug 22, 2019)

Fatclub said:


> 13. Morningstar - Fatclub (because of its genius).


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Aug 22, 2019)

Got guesses for some...
1. Dead and Dreaming - velo
2. Joe Hill - Megan Pearson
3. Exhibit A - Fatclub
5. Moodswings and 6. Northern Lights - one of these two is bdcharles
7. WAR BRIDE - SueC
10. But I haven't seen Dubai - epimetheus


----------



## Mish (Aug 22, 2019)

13. Morningstar - Fatclub

I worked this out via good old fashioned, evidence based detective work. 

Also

8. Black Wings of Everwaking - BornForBurning 
9. The Breathless: siegfreid007 
11. Dead and Dreaming - velo

I suspect bdcharles did not enter August competition, I couldn't find a match for bdcharles's style in these stories.


----------



## luckyscars (Aug 22, 2019)

Fatclub said:


> 9. The Breathless - Luckyscars



That entry is 287 words, Fatclub. Do you really think a verbose, grandstanding, self-indulgent asshole like me has ever written _anything _in just 287 words?


----------



## BornForBurning (Aug 23, 2019)

I have no real guesses besides that Northern Lights was written by bdcharles. Three reasons. 1), It is very purple. 2), bd claims that xXx wrote it, which is such a bad evaluation of style the only logical way to take it is as a poorly thought out ruse. 3), Arrow thinks that bd wrote it.


----------



## bdcharles (Aug 23, 2019)

BornForBurning said:


> I have no real guesses besides that Northern Lights was written by bdcharles. Three reasons. 1), It is very purple. 2), bd claims that xXx wrote it, which is such a bad evaluation of style the only logical way to take it is as a poorly thought out ruse. 3), Arrow thinks that bd wrote it.



I’m just happy that people are discussing my writing. And if it wins I’ll take the credit, for sure


----------



## bdcharles (Aug 23, 2019)

Mish said:


> I suspect bdcharles did not enter August competition, I couldn't find a match for bdcharles's style in these stories.



I have ... a style? Pray, tell me: what is it? Is it completely amazing?


----------



## Fatclub (Aug 23, 2019)

luckyscars said:


> That entry is 287 words, Fatclub. Do you really think a verbose, grandstanding, self-indulgent asshole like me has ever written _anything _in just 287 words?


You just did, but that's just me arguing. Okay, it must have been Epimetheus.


----------



## -xXx- (Aug 24, 2019)

bdcharles said:


> Dead and Dreaming: ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord
> Joe Hill: epimetheus
> Exhibit A: Fatclub
> One Dead, One Dreaming: Tim
> ...





BornForBurning said:


> I have no real guesses besides that Northern Lights was written by bdcharles. Three reasons. 1), It is very purple. 2), bd claims that xXx wrote it, which is such a* bad eval*uation of style the only *logic*al way to take it is as a *poor*ly thought out ruse. 3), Arrow thinks that bd wrote it.





bdcharles said:


> I have ... *a *style? Pray, tell me: what is it? Is it *completely amazing?*



agree with amazing.
jussayin'


----------



## Mish (Aug 25, 2019)

So.........

Who wrote what?


Come on velo, spill the beans. The last drop of suspense has been squeezed from the suspenseometer, there's no more juice left in there.


----------



## Megan Pearson (Aug 28, 2019)

This was _hilarious! _

Sorry I missed it!!!


----------

